# Dwarf hamsters - winter and storm



## Maggie Smith (Oct 24, 2017)

Is there a way to stop your hamsters fighting other then separating them ? I don’t want them to live alone as they’ve been together since birth however I also don’t want them fighting to the point it’s going to injure them. I was wanting to buy a bigger cage for them both but if there not going to get along is there any point that I do ? X


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

If they are fitting it's probably best to separate them. Years ago I bought a breeding trio and one day found one killed and mutilated. The breeder I bought them from had got the sex wrong and I had not double checked as she had breeding for years. I assumed the 2 males had fought over the female.


----------

